# Twitter on Tivo



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

Isn't it just awful?

All that screen space wasted with massive banners and white background - to what ends? I've got a much better app on my phone that makes me view a fair number of the feeds available to me, rather than the 2 (or 3) the TV can show me.

It makes you wonder why you have a 'dedicated' 10Mb connection as at this rate, I'll not be using much of it (or indeed any) until/unless we get apps that actually better what is available elsewhere.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

For me, the Apps aren't what Tivo is about and will probably get minimal, if any, use. Now that "Millionaire" games's another matter


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The twitter app seems more like a version 0.1 proof of concept - you can post a tweet, and it shows the timeline - but no features to make you return to it.

It's also inconsitent with the rest of the tivo GUI 
- it's the only place on the tivo where you enter text by using the number keys (took a while to work that out!)
Everything else uses the ouji board for text entry.

Give me a devkit - I'll write a better one


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

okonski_uk said:


> Isn't it just awful?


yes, yes it is 

I was hoping for integration with the TV so I could get tweets mentioning me to appear on the screen while watching etc....

It was pretty cool to show off I was tweeting from my new TiVo though


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

big_dirk said:


> yes, yes it is
> 
> *
> I was hoping for integration with the TV so I could get tweets mentioning me to appear on the screen while watching e*....
> ...


Totally agree

That's already been fed back


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

That would be nice. I somehow also thought there would be a browser app so this 10Mb connection could be used for a quick check of webmail or a maybe browse when tireing of TV. or perhaps to follow up a URL provided by a broadcaster. 

This seemed a minimum for such a 'commected' device - hopefully things will open up during the year!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Buzby said:


> That would be nice. I somehow also thought there would be a browser app so this 10Mb connection could be used for a quick check of webmail or a maybe browse when tireing of TV. or perhaps to follow up a URL provided by a broadcaster.
> 
> This seemed a minimum for such a 'commected' device - hopefully things will open up during the year!


VM don't want to go the "web browser" route, that's what your VM broadband is for. This is a web connected stb that allows access to apps


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr Fanatic; don't suppose that you have anything you could share on the type of apps we might expect in time? I've heard eBay and so forth but just wondering what else....


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

I'm still stuck at the login screen! 

Can anyone advise how to enter capitals here?

Cheers!!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Just discovered that if you sign into mytivoapps with another virgin e-mail account you can setup another twitter account, great for if more than one person in the house uses twitter.
do agree a small popup over the screen would be good, same goes for weather information.
Needs to not distract too much from the program being watched.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Karnak said:


> Mr Fanatic; don't suppose that you have anything you could share on the type of apps we might expect in time? I've heard eBay and so forth but just wondering what else....


can't talk specifics at the moment, but VM are talking to everyone!


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Digital Fanatic said:


> can't talk specifics at the moment, but VM are talking to everyone!


interesting idea as it could potentially be advantageous for all 3 parties, the end user, VM and the app "vendor" - love it


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Digital Fanatic said:


> VM don't want to go the "web browser" route, that's what your VM broadband is for. This is a web connected stb that allows access to apps


What an incredibly stupid policy. Sure it might be hard, but when you can't browse the web on a web connected device, that is just plain daft.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

In a rare disagreement with Google, I don't think a web browser on a TV is going to give a decent user experience any time soon. 

I feel the effort that would be involved from VM/TiVo to try and develop a credible one would be a waste and am glad that they have made this decision.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to say, I don't think a browser on TV is a good experience. There are so many devices like laptops, tablets and smartphones which are better for living room browsing, I think this is a case of 'just because you can, doesn't mean you should'.

I got Twitter and Facebook on the last xbox dashboard update, and they are a complete waste of time and effort. I can't imagine anyone using them on a regular basis. I think the same goes for these kind of apps on TiVo.

YouTube makes sense, as it's video. Ebay could kind of make sense, if it was based around notifications/alerts while you are watching TV. But general browsing I don't think makes any sense at all. IMHO, of course.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

All these apps-on Tv systems are clearly designed by and for batchelors who live alone.

In any kind of shared TV, communal viewing environment they are a complete fail, with the sole exception of YouTube/Netflix etc which are just a video source.

Still will be in half of all new TVs by 2013 apparently.


----------

